# Frame Packs



## Stephen (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey all...

For my birthday, looks like I'm going to get a frame pack. I hereby open a thread for discussion of recommendations on what to get (and not to get). Got any suggestions?

Edit: I thought I should mention that I don't see myself spending any longer than 3 days, 2 nights out at this point, so that should give some idea as to the size requirements.

-T


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2004)

the8re - take a look at this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=23

That should get you started in terms of whether you decide on an internal or external frame pack. For an internal pack, I would say 4,500+ cu. in. should be suitable. Thats my non-experienced guess though as while I have a EMS 5500, I have yet to use it. I think my old Jansport was around 4,000 cu. in. and that was sufficient for 3 or 4 nights. I tend to carry a lot of gear that many may not consider necessary though. I also tend to base camp rather than backpack too.


----------

